# 12V Travel Blanket



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Please don't flame me for this dumb question.

Camping World has a 12V Travel Blanket that they are selling that the 1 product Reviewer says he uses in the truck and the RV.

In thinking about this quickly I asked myself where I would plug this in the OB since the only 12v I have is in the Tundra. Do other RV types (Class A etc.) have 12v outlets in their rigs?

Then I thought if DW gets cold in the Tundra I can always turn up the heat. Please no Tundra jokes. I'm having a tough enuff time getting my dealer to do the accelerator recall.

I need to go camping to get this stuff off my little mind-next week @ Rainbow Springs State Park in FL.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

my outback has a 12 V plug attached to the cable/ant. jack in the main area.

Russ


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

My Outback has two 12V outlets located where the TV's would be placed (as Naturedog said). I would be concerned that an electric blanket may pull more amps/watts than what the plug in our Outbacks can handle. They are very limited in output.

I know I have seen information on Outbackers about the capability of these 12V outlets but can't find it at the moment. If you search this board you will find more info on our Outack 12V plugs.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks to the both of you for the reply. Your right-there is a 12v jack right behind the television-forgot all about that. The 12v blanket would have to have a pretty long cord to reach the sofa where we sit to watch the tube.

I have no plans to buy one at this point.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Fanatical1 said:


> My Outback has two 12V outlets located where the TV's would be placed (as Naturedog said). I would be concerned that an electric blanket may pull more amps/watts than what the plug in our Outbacks can handle. They are very limited in output.
> 
> I know I have seen information on Outbackers about the capability of these 12V outlets but can't find it at the moment. If you search this board you will find more info on our Outack 12V plugs.


I tried putting my cell phone car charge in one of them with







results.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are camping with electric, you can get a electric warming blanket that is smaller and provides just enough heat to take the chill off fairly cheaply. My daughter has one and loves it. Might work better for your DW than the 12V. The 12V would be great for a little extra warmth in the truck. I always like it on the cool side (DW says cold) when I drive so the DW is setting over there with a sweater and coat on shivering.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I recommend adding a 12V outlet or two to charge cell phones, etc. You can get all the parts at Radio Shack. Just hook them to a 15A DC line and you should be good to go!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My '09 268RL has one 12v outlet hidden under the stereo area. We tried to plug in a 175 watt power converter (12vdc to 120vac) and the plug was too big for the socket!

Turns out that 12v sockets come in several sizes -- the TT line has a max draw of 8 amps (essentially 100 watts); seems that Keystone is protecting us from ourselves (or blowing a fuse) and they mounted a smaller diameter socket.

The reason we wanted the power converter is that we were dry camping at Glacier NP; the TT has the blow-up mattress for the sofa. The bed motor power cord plugs into the nearby a/c outlet. But how do you inflate it when there is no a/c? Hummm.

We ended up backing the TV as close to the door as possible, and using the rear-of-the-third-seat 12v outlet plus a standard 8' a/c ext cord. Worked fine, but that's the first time I learned that 12vdc sockets (and plugs) come in different sizes....


----------

